# Evacuation



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My friend has just be evacuated to Cyprus by the U.N.. they are on their way to the airport now.
I may leave today.. but I will be going going to Jeddah if there is a plane that I can use. I will be taking my female staff.


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Good luck Maiden, and stay safe hun xx


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

The UN is now evacuating people? Or is this friend a UN employee? Asking because a few days I heard lots of Kiwis were stranded without adequate government assistance. I guess John Key is concerned about evacuating Kiwis from Israel!!


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

The british embassy is arranging evacuation flights,follow this link

Egypt travel advice

Keep safe


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My friend has just be evacuated to Cyprus by the U.N.. they are on their way to the airport now.
> I may leave today.. but I will be going going to Jeddah if there is a plane that I can use. I will be taking my female staff.[/Q
> 
> Stay safe and pleased to hear you are getting away from all the trouble.....think you where a bit to close for comfort.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I personally would advise any brit to get out... Mubaraks family are in London and who knows what the population will think about us giving them shelter.


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

We too are waiting for flights, the company has finally decided that its time to leave, at last.
Hope we can return again at some point though. I do like the place and his job was going very well. Sadly I think the investors will pull out though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

good luck all of you, keep safe and let us know how and where you are. We are all genuinely cocerned for each and every one of you!


Jo xxxxxxxx


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Well if you are intending to leave the country make sure you have lots of foreign cash on you as tourists are refused exit at the departure gates unless they pay the police the requested amount.. Some tourists have collected up to 3500 dollars in order to pass the door.




.
can someone please put the above on the Egypt board as I am in the car on my way to a hotel to await a flight - From MaidenScotland


c+p as requested


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Doesn't like much of a crime if one were to shoot one these corrupt pieces of filth!


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I finally got hold of the embassy here in Alexandria today and explained my own personal situation. Which is the day after the banks closed here was the day I was due to get the money for the sale of my appartment and transfer to UK. This will now happen on Sunday or Monday. I then asked that once I done this even though my son is half Egyptian can I have a emergency passport for him since I not got his full one yet and won't for a good few weeks. They said yes most certainly and on the spot to. Told me once I have my money to go up and their give me it there and then. I then can look for a flight to get me and my baby home to UK.

My other problem is theres no longer internatinal flights from Alexandria or El Borg. They now only go to other Arab countries. I do not fancy making the hetic journey to Cairo with a baby and my things. So I think my best bet will to do a connecting flight like from Alexs to Cairo (least id be on other side of gates!) or Alexs to Sharm and then onto UK. But none the less fingers cross I be able to get out of Egypt in a week. 

Best wishes to you all and hope those who are traveling get a painfree of travel as possible. Stay safe all. xx


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

SHendra said:


> I finally got hold of the embassy here in Alexandria today and explained my own personal situation. Which is the day after the banks closed here was the day I was due to get the money for the sale of my appartment and transfer to UK. This will now happen on Sunday or Monday. I then asked that once I done this even though my son is half Egyptian can I have a emergency passport for him since I not got his full one yet and won't for a good few weeks. They said yes most certainly and on the spot to. Told me once I have my money to go up and their give me it there and then. I then can look for a flight to get me and my baby home to UK.
> 
> My other problem is theres no longer internatinal flights from Alexandria or El Borg. They now only go to other Arab countries. I do not fancy making the hetic journey to Cairo with a baby and my things. So I think my best bet will to do a connecting flight like from Alexs to Cairo (least id be on other side of gates!) or Alexs to Sharm and then onto UK. But none the less fingers cross I be able to get out of Egypt in a week.
> 
> Best wishes to you all and hope those who are traveling get a painfree of travel as possible. Stay safe all. xx


Must be an extremely worrying time for you especially with a baby but pleased to hear you have had some help from embassy. Don't you think that Alex to Sharm would be a better option if it's possible......less hectic than Cairo airport hopefully. In the meantime stay safe and try to be calm....not easy i know in those situations but hope you get out soon.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Must be an extremely worrying time for you especially with a baby but pleased to hear you have had some help from embassy. Don't you think that Alex to Sharm would be a better option if it's possible......less hectic than Cairo airport hopefully. In the meantime stay safe and try to be calm....not easy i know in those situations but hope you get out soon.


Were fine really but stuck in our home. I was smart enough to stock up on things for the baby as this all began. Made sure I had enough milk, nappies etc to last at least a month! Even the foods I cook for him to he's well stocked up. I feel sorry for him in the sense I can't get him out but been going up to my building roof in the daytime around midday so he gets the much needed sun! So we are getting a little bit of air into our lungs and so on! I think this is important it keeps us sane. 

I think your right too, if Cairo still hetic at the airports in a weeks time then I will go via Sharm. Other options are via other arab/north african countries and they don't really apeal to me since there's been issues in those too! So def a internal flight then a outbound one!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw on the TV that about 350 UN workers were being evacuated to the UAE.

Also announced that Americans were advised to get to the airport as the US arranged for planes to evacute them, but that will be for the next day or two and then there will be no carriers to evacuate them.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> I finally got hold of the embassy here in Alexandria today and explained my own personal situation. Which is the day after the banks closed here was the day I was due to get the money for the sale of my appartment and transfer to UK. This will now happen on Sunday or Monday. I then asked that once I done this even though my son is half Egyptian can I have a emergency passport for him since I not got his full one yet and won't for a good few weeks. They said yes most certainly and on the spot to. Told me once I have my money to go up and their give me it there and then. I then can look for a flight to get me and my baby home to UK.
> 
> My other problem is theres no longer internatinal flights from Alexandria or El Borg. They now only go to other Arab countries. I do not fancy making the hetic journey to Cairo with a baby and my things. So I think my best bet will to do a connecting flight like from Alexs to Cairo (least id be on other side of gates!) or Alexs to Sharm and then onto UK. But none the less fingers cross I be able to get out of Egypt in a week.
> 
> Best wishes to you all and hope those who are traveling get a painfree of travel as possible. Stay safe all. xx




Why not go to cyprus and then travel on from there?


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Why not go to cyprus and then travel on from there?


Hey Maiden, Glad your alright etc.

I just looked into the Cyprus idea and by looks it still goes via Cairo. So it be Alexs - Cairo - Cyprus - London. I been trying to cut out the Cairo part! But then again even if I did a connecting flight least i'd be on the other side of the gates. It's a shame as there use to be direct flights from Alex's to UK few years ago. Then they moved it to El Borg and it seamed to of stopped there too. Even one flight I done before via Athens from Alexs no longer available. I think they've made Alexs more for domestic flights. Unless this is all seasonal!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> Hey Maiden, Glad your alright etc.
> 
> I just looked into the Cyprus idea and by looks it still goes via Cairo. So it be Alexs - Cairo - Cyprus - London. I been trying to cut out the Cairo part! But then again even if I did a connecting flight least i'd be on the other side of the gates. It's a shame as there use to be direct flights from Alex's to UK few years ago. Then they moved it to El Borg and it seamed to of stopped there too. Even one flight I done before via Athens from Alexs no longer available. I think they've made Alexs more for domestic flights. Unless this is all seasonal!




What about ship to cyprus?


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> What about ship to cyprus?


Can't find info on the ferries. I still a week to go so prol best just to access the flight situation then. Need Monday to go alright first! Then I am able to move. The flight from Alexs to Sharm then London is only 8 hours in all including the wait at Red Sea. With a Baby that's not to bad!


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> What about ship to cyprus?


Found I can go via Turkey on set days from El Borg. So there's a light shining there for me! Airport just an hour from Alexs too. All going well I should be able to fly next Friday!


----------

